# Wheel shampoo recommendations



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Whats a good wheel shampoo been looking at dooka wheels just wanted to see what everyone else uses 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

have used dooka wheel shampoo and found it excellent on my very difficult multi spoke alloy wheels on my BMW e38 1998 728i. they clean up lovely regards todds
ps i sprayed it directly onto the wheels and also used the method of using it in a wash bucket either method was perfect


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk rotate but isnt a shampoo its a spray on, dilutes up to 20-1 i use it in my big blaster foamer trigger head and ez detail wheel brush on my sealed wheels


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Autoglanz Hoops is excellent and is only £28 for 5 litre's but is on sale now for £14.48 :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

High Definition Detail Brake Through.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Use the same shampoo as the body as save some cash


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Is there much of a difference between between a normal shampoo and a wheel specific shampoo?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Is there much of a difference between between a normal shampoo and a wheel specific shampoo?


will depended on the manufacture but some wheel shampoo will be more aggressive to deal with brake dust.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

This was discussed a few months back! 
A decent wheel cleaner and normal bodywork shampoo is all that's needed. Dedicated 'wheel shampoo' is, in my opinion, just a gimmick!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> This was discussed a few months back!
> A decent wheel cleaner and normal bodywork shampoo is all that's needed. Dedicated 'wheel shampoo' is, in my opinion, just a gimmick!


I kind of agreebut! saying that unless you know the complete break down of the chemical build up of a wheel shampoo you cannot really say for sure,my question would be the reverse!...Can you use these wheel shampoos on the body paint work of a car safely,then draw my full conclusions after that reply.SJ.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use Carpro Iron X snow soap. 2 pumps directly onto a pad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

LeeH said:


> I use Carpro Iron X snow soap. 2 pumps directly onto a pad.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So do i:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> High Definition Detail Brake Through.


Great stuff this, my go to product for wheels.

Gonz


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dooka wheels, I had this conversation a few months ago. My normal shampoo is Gary deans, which is almost twice the price of Dooka wheels. So rather than use my good stuff on the wheels I use Dooka and it works brilliantly, I have 22” rims and it takes a bucket + to clean them properly using my woolies.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Never found a spray on wheel cleaner that I was happy with, and if you think about the normal level of dirt on a wheel, how would you treat it if it it were on your paint? So using a dedicated soap to soften, capture and then transport that dirt away from the wheel surface makes perfect sense. Currently trying AF Revolution with a large woolly trio for the spokes and barrels, with a large detail brush for the faces, works great. Much kinder to any wheel treatment you have on there and so extends its life, making the job even easier.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Auto finesse do a dedicated wheel soap and I'm more than happy with it, its debatable as to if these soaps are just a gimmick but they don't cost the Earth and the OCD in me just says have a dedicated wheel soap and a dedicated bodywork shampoo :detailer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you guys think these wheel shampoos work more effective than a normal shampoo at double the concentrate, on cleaning power and slickness.

Have not used a dedicated wheel shampoo so do not know, reason why I fired this question up.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just put a dash of APC in your normal shampoo....waste of shelf space apart from the feel good factor.

Iron x snow soap direct on a pad has a obvious advantage over any normal soap, wheel shampoo or not IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The only one I have found that actually makes sense is Iron X snow soap. 

I have this in a spray bottle: spray the wheels, agitate with a mitt, once over with the wheel woolies, and then rinse off. Turns purple, smells awful, definitely doing more than just car wash. 

Wheel shampoo must have some degreasing element to it, otherwise it’s just strong car wash. Unless anyone actually tells us why it’s better (rather that the typical marketing descriptions) then some TFR or Degreaser mixed in with some cheap car wash will do the same job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Do any of you apply a quality sealant to your wheels? Normal car shampoo is more than enough when the wheels are well protected.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

If any are in doubt then just do a test on your wheels, one side with wheel soap and the other with normal bodywork shampoo. Use your normal array of wheel woolies, brushes etc....and I bet you will not see any difference in cleaning ability at all. Seriously...save your money!! :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Once you get your wheels clean and get a coat of wax or whatever on them then just regular car shampoo is all that is required.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Auto finesse do a dedicated wheel soap:


Me too, I use Auto Finesse' wheel wash / shampoo - Revolution :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Once you get your wheels clean and get a coat of wax or whatever on them then just regular car shampoo is all that is required.


Unfortunately that's not the case, as it will depend on the manufacturers chosen surface finish for the wheels.

In my experience, standard silver lacquered wheels would be fine to coat/seal and then wash with shampoo. They'll resist iron fall out reasonably well for a few months.

However some of the modern satin finishes now being manufactured are not as smooth and iron fall out becomes a real problem despite being coated. My current RS4 for example really suffers and despite trying a few popular coatings on them, the iron fallout is visually present at the next wash. So I'm having to use a fall out remover now as part of my wheel wash regime.

Interestingly a development Valet Pro wheel wax I have resisted fallout the best, yet brake dust didn't come off as well compared against coatings. A 'no win' situation, and makes me pine for Carbon Ceramic brakes like I had on my previous generation RS4. They perform better and are far kinder to wheels, as there's negligible dust and fallout.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A lot of suggestions of only needed very basic or mild shampoos, but no suggestions of how many miles or time between washes? 

One car has gtechniq CSL and EXO on the wheels, the other car has simple wax and sealants. General road grime can be dealt with with a generous dose of generic shampoo, but using iron x soap does a better job. 

My mk5 golf GTTDI, as was my mk4, is very heavy on the rear brakes. Worse than my wife's heavy S-max. My wheels are coated with CSL and EXO. Yet I still get a build up of fallout within the corner of the spokes. If I use generic shampoo or even carpro reset I still periodically need to use ironX. Using ironX soap I need it far less. 

There seems to be two types of wheel shampoo. Ones that are for very delicate surfaces, then those that appears to be more aggressive with more degreasers etc. These are the types that I would opt for


----------

